Ask HN: Do the monthly 'Ask HN: Who wants to be hired?' posts get anyone hired? - webmaven
======
tptacek
Yes. For a long time, they were the most effective recruiting vector at
Matasano.

~~~
webmaven
Note that I am asking about the 'Who wants to be hired?' posts, not 'Who is
hiring?' posts.

------
nmjohn
Yes - at Webflow I believe 4 of us were hired from the who wants to be hired /
who's hiring posts.

~~~
webmaven
Thanks for the reply.

------
stevenwliao
It helped me find two places that I'm interviewing with. Will update once the
results are in.

~~~
webmaven
Just to clarify, they found you via a 'Who wants to be hired?' post, not a
'Who is hiring?' post?

~~~
stevenwliao
I misread the post. Good catch.

------
domrdy
Yes. This was the post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4994554](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4994554).
Wrote them an email, was hired a week later and still work there.

~~~
webmaven
That is a 'Who is hiring?' post, not a 'Who wants to be hired?' post.

------
conorgil145
Yes. We had several strong candidates reply to our postings on the "Who's
Hiring" and made a great hire about 10 months ago. That team member is still
with the company and is providing great value!

~~~
webmaven
I am asking about the 'Who wants to be hired?' posts, not the 'Who is hiring?'
posts.

------
kwc98
hopefully, at least I am being seriously considered. We shall see.

------
atmosx
Yes.

------
gillytech
Yes.

~~~
webmaven
Just to clarify, you were found via a 'Who wants to be hired?' post, not a
'Who is hiring?' post?

------
saiko-chriskun
yes.

------
trumbitta2
no

------
J_Darnley
No.

------
misframer
yes

~~~
webmaven
Just to make sure we're clear, you found a position via a 'Who wants to be
hired?' post, not a 'Who is hiring?' post?

------
nnd
no.

------
drugsAreBad0001
It might have to do with where you're located, but no. The several that I
applied for wouldn't even interview me because I apparently wasn't well versed
in their stack (despite being well educated, solid experience, proven track-
record, and a strong will).

I would totally attribute it to being _just me_ , but in the last month I've
received offers from Amazon, the DoD, Intel, and a few smaller shops in my
area.

It's funny too, because I see the same companies _continually_ posting the
same ads month after month in the "Who's Hiring" posts, so they must have a
fairly strong bias against false positives.

~~~
webmaven
Thanks for the feedback, which also matches my experience, but I was actually
asking about the 'Who wants to be hired?' posts, not the 'Who is hiring?'
posts.

